
Smlpkg: Generic package manager for Standard ML libraries and programs - Athas
https://github.com/diku-dk/smlpkg
======
Munksgaard
Interestingly, this package manager is based off of the Futhark package
manager ([https://futhark-lang.org/blog/2018-08-03-the-present-
futhark...](https://futhark-lang.org/blog/2018-08-03-the-present-futhark-
package-manager.html)), which has a very simple, yet powerful design. It's
basically language agnostic, which means the technique could easily be used
for other languages as well.

Edit: It's also about time that SML got a proper package manager. Smackage
never really worked well.

------
zelphirkalt
A while ago, I looked into perhaps learning more SML and looked around for
libraries. I did not find much and neither did I find a package manager or a
search website for SML libraries. That is why I did not invest more time. iirc
I was looking for things like markdown parsers.

If this package manager is good, I might take another look at the ecosystem,
learning some more. Then I would also be able to read Purely Functional
Datastructures and understand what the code does. That promises some
intellectual rewards.

------
sword_smith
This is just what SML has been missing since the 90s! Awesome project. It
seems to work pretty well already.

